# Pt-141



## chaotichealth (Nov 22, 2020)

To start out with I have admin approval to post this question.

   Every place i looked for pt 141 is always sold out.  I'm looking for something like it to help with my wife's libido.


----------



## aon1 (Nov 23, 2020)

https://vitahealthwellness.com/prod...MIueGQya-X7QIVSMyzCh3wcAhHEAAYAiAAEgJid_D_BwE



Not sure if that helps or not but looks simple and over the phone


----------

